# iPhone or Blackberry?



## KennMacMoragh

I have an old iPhone for personal use, but I need a second phone just for business use. Trying to decide wether to get a second iphone, the 3Gs, or a Blackberry. I walked into an At&t store and the gal told me a lot of people use an iPhone for personal use, and a Blackberry as a second phone for business. Blackberry's are supposedly better for work or business. I asked her what the advantage is with them, she said you can view documents with the Blackberry's, but you can do that with iPhone too if you download the right app. So I'm still trying to decide which is better. 

One thing I noticed with the Blackberry 8350i, is that it has a push to talk option, meaning it works just like a radio, which can be handy in construction. But it looks like a broken down model.










It seemed the nicest one they had was the 8900, but I don't think it has the push to talk feature.


----------



## csv

I dont know what I ever did without my BB. They are kick ass and hold up well. The internet on mine is slow but I think newer ones have 3g.


----------



## 31b

if you're looking for PTT on AT&T, i don't think it's going to get much use work-wise, as pretty much every contractor using PTT, uses the iDEN radio network on Sprint/Nextel. 

I do own two Nextel cells for work, and have an iPhone with AT&T for my personal use too. One of Nextels is the 8350i, and I can attest it is a pretty crappy low-end Blackberry. It's a major technology leap in comparison to their previous BB offerings, but it's still very painfully slow, even with Wi-Fi. If you just need email on it though, it's fine. 

Since you've already got an iPhone, I would say just go get a nice BB model then, as you would then have the best of both worlds in features.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

31b said:


> Since you've already got an iPhone, I would say just go get a nice BB model then, as you would then have the best of both worlds in features.


I might do that, but I'm still trying to figure out what the Blackberry can do that the iPhone can't :confused1:

And yes csv, the 8900 model has 3G.


----------



## BigLou80

blackberry has encrypted emails and is more secure
I phone is wide open.

Depends on how sensitive your information is


----------



## 31b

KennMacMoragh said:


> I might do that, but I'm still trying to figure out what the Blackberry can do that the iPhone can't :confused1:
> 
> And yes csv, the 8900 model has 3G.


Google Voice (native apps utilizing all it's features that is), better security (most features you probably don't need though), true Push email (again you may not really need that), generally better battery life, standard USB interface for charging. 

in general though, the iPhone is superior in terms of capabilities, but the blackberry is a great email platform with excellent security. 

unless you're going to get a discount by having multiple phones, sharing a family plan on airtime or whatnot, I would also suggest then just going with a different provider, so you've got two networks to choose from if you're in an area where one is spotty or non-existent.


----------



## Mike Finley

I have a BB curve 8900, since I don't use it for emailing, texting or trying to view spreadsheets (that would be interesting!), I find it pretty much blows. The only features I use on it is use it as a phone and use google maps and sometimes cruise craigslist for used tools if I'm bored.

I think unless you are a big emailer the BB is not a big deal.

I will be buying the Google my touch pretty soon.


----------



## Kent Whitten

If you think about going with BB, I would avoid the Bold. I had major problems with it along with everyone else in the world. Very nice phone if it worked.

After I returned the BB Bold, the sale wasn't going any longer, the web of phone transfers just to talk to the right place to return it frustrated me enough to go for the iPhone and I am ever so happy I did. A few minor things you can't do with it, but overall, a great phone you will not be disappointed in the decision.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

If it's better for e-mails I'll probably go with it, everyone seems to be communicating to me through e-mails.


----------



## Mike Finley

The feature I like a lot is the ap you can download to zap calls. If you get an a-hole telemarketer call you, the ap lets you throw his phone number into a screening list and next time he calls you - he gets nada!

Now that's a nice feature to these smart phones.


----------



## 31b

Mike Finley said:


> The feature I like a lot is the ap you can download to zap calls. If you get an a-hole telemarketer call you, the ap lets you throw his phone number into a screening list and next time he calls you - he gets nada!
> 
> Now that's a nice feature to these smart phones.


i've got that feature with google voice, but what iphone app is that? i'll definitely make use of that hehe.


----------



## bobbyho

I had a Curve that I thought was great and still do. Once the video came to the Iphone, I made the move. I expected a little bit better but was blown away. The only downside is that the battery is not great. Aside from that, BB cannot compare. I don't need my emails instantly but within a few minutes is ok so that is not a big deal. I have found (amazingly) that the ATT service is a bit better in CT. I never expected that and had resigned myself to just the opposite. Being an electrician, I use the internet as a tool for cut sheets. The speed of the internet with the 3GS is amazing. The apps, well they speak for themselves. Sonos, Lutron Homeworks, Tesla meter, cheat sheets for data terminations, Electricians tool kit, level...... the list goes on. Lastly, is the intuitiveness. I thought there would be a big learning curve and there hasn't been. No regrets and I actually recommend these now to anyone. It is a major part of my tool collection


----------



## Inner10

Onece you go black you never go back :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamz

I prefer my blackberry for all my email accounts


----------



## matt700

i have the nokia e-71 very handy my wife has a BB. i prefer the nokia she prefers the BB just whatever floats your boat i guess


----------



## Greg Di

I have a BB Bold. I was all set to get an iPhone (as in had it in my hand) and the AT&T rep asked me if I ever had a BB. I said "no", and when he showed me the BB's features, I realized the iPhone was more of a gadget than a serious business device.

I have enough aggravation in my life. I want my phone to COMMUNICATE, and well at that. The BB Bold has not let me down.


----------



## Bone Saw

had a slew of wm and palm smartphones , and pretty much like finley said, other than for a quick surf while bored or on the go, they all pretty much suck for their intended purpose. went back to just a 3g razor linked via bluetooth to my palm tx and love it that way. the connectivity and web are so much better, gf has iphone and i hate it, forget it one handed.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

If you desire REAL internet, apps out the arse, and a phone that does what it does better than ANYTHING on the Planet WHEN it decides to do what it does, get an iPhone.

If you desire a REAL Business Tool, Blackberry!


----------



## ContractorWife

Blackberry


----------



## Mellison

MALCO.New.York said:


> If you desire REAL internet, apps out the arse, and a phone that does what it does better than ANYTHING on the Planet WHEN it decides to do what it does, get an iPhone.
> 
> If you desire a REAL Business Tool, Blackberry!


Exactly.
Also, the Blackberry is tough as nails.


----------



## Metro M & L

I had a bb pearl for two years. Just upgraded to 8900. Like everyone else said it just works. The calender, contacts, email (sync's to outlook pretty seemlessly), web is much better on this phone than on previous bb's. I must of dropped that pearl hard 10 or 20 times. Now my gf is using it.


----------



## ausblake

Blackberry for me too.


----------



## Techie

I just got a Blackberry Tour on Sprint and love it. It took a tumble (in the case that came with it) down the stairs 6 days into my ownership of it and it performs like nothing ever happened. Solid, not flimsy. The OS is easy to use, pretty self intuitive. Love the BB app world. I needed a phone for business and especially something that made keeping in touch with texting and email easy. I tried a touchscreen phone and personally it's just not great to type on. I need physical buttons and the blackberry fits the bill nicely. It's be far the best device for communication that I've come across.


----------



## MacRoadie

Blackberry all the way.

Great for multiple email accounts, Sprint Navigation (think Garmin with voice on your phone), syncs well with Outlook calendar, contacts, etc. 

Tough as nails too. Plus, no worries about marring a touch screen.


----------



## cueball707

I have used a blackberry for years and I love them. They are really durable as well. I have the most beat up blackberry that you've ever seen and it still works like a champ!


----------



## Fauker_9

But... does the Blackberry have a Stanley Level app??? :notworthy


----------



## plazaman

iphone all the way! i love mine!


----------



## ash83

I love both phones. The iphone is a great one to have if you use it for personal but not so much for work. The other bad thing about it is that if something happens to it you have to send it off to be fixed and settle for a loaner until the other one is fixed. They don't just give a new one, and they dont necessarily have a "insurance" coverage for it. So pretty much you can send in yours that is damaged and get it fixed or pay for a brand new one...

The blackberry is a great phone. It's great for work they way it's built and how to manage it. It definitely is a little more durable than the iphone. Through your service provider you can get the insurance for it to replace the phone if something happens which is awesome. They are both great, but if you want one for business I would go with the blackberry. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## swade

I have the Bold, owner has and iphone. We argue all the time which is better and never really came to a conclusion one way or the other. His only response is that he has a "farting app" and I dont:no: (there might be one for the bold but I can honestly say that I havent looked for it.)

I will say as far as email is concerned I love my BB. I have 1 personal and 2 work (mine and general accounts) all come to my phone and im rarely in the office but always connected and ready to respond.

If you have friends w/ bb you can send free texts under your data plan with BBM. Your already paying for data might as well use it to text.

You can get the bold for cheap these days, there is also a Bold 2 (9700 i think) that is coming to at&t with in the next month or two. 

BB does have the storm (touchscreen), there are some that love it but most dont. Storm 2 is on the way also, from what I have read its a huge improvement, but I doubt it comes to at&t anytime soon.

For more answers you can go to www.crackberry.com and read around their forums. Lots of info and a ton of people have asked the very same question you are.


----------



## Techie

I just got the Otterbox Defender case for my BB Tour and this is now a very rugged and durable phone with great communication and mobile productivity software. You can have the same thing with the iphone. Touch screen vs keyboard is big decision to make. I needed a keyboard and the Tour was the best phone on my network (Sprint) for business communications and mobile productivity, least in my opinion at the time of this posting. If someone reads this 3 months from now... I'm sure a new phone will have been released that might make me rethink that.


----------



## WilsonRMDL

Blackberry curve for me. I got a rugged plastic case that snaps on pretty snug and it takes a beating and never stops. plus I hate the touch screen of the Iphone, and that its more of a toy than a business tool IMO. I'm too rough on my phones to have an Iphone, blackberry has yet to let me down in anyway.


----------



## Schmidt & Co

BB bold in an otterbox. I would _never _have spent that kind of money if they did'nt have an otterbox......


----------



## RemodelMania

personally, I could never switch back to a blackberry form an iphone. you can do just about anythign online that you can do form your desk computer with it and my blackberry just never was very good at at that.


----------



## Mr. Wms

I just upgraded to the BlackBerry Curve 8330 and got rid of the piece of
junk Treo 800. It's a new learning curve from windows os but so far I'm
impressed. 

I read tons of reviews before I got it and most users say it's very durable
and that's what I need in a phone. I set up my 3 email accounts with no
problem and you get a BlackBerry email account as well :thumbsup:


----------



## XanadooLTD

blackberry storm. Get the case and the screen film. Takes a beating! Great phone


----------



## Phillip Marsh

Our Blackberry Storm's cost us $100 a piece and we pay $79 a month for our calling plan as compared to $400 for an iPhone ant $129 a month. We use Verizon as we had constant billing problems with AT&T (always in their favor) and it was a pain to have to call every month to get them corrected. Our calls are mostly to the crews so the minutes don't count so long as we use a cell in the office.

AT&T is having problems with their network being overloaded - evidently they were not expecting the very high sales levels of the iPhones which with all their web apps take a lot more bandwidth than voice traffic.


----------



## 31b

Phillip Marsh said:


> Our Blackberry Storm's cost us $100 a piece and we pay $79 a month for our calling plan as compared to $400 for an iPhone ant $129 a month.


whoa there cowboy, I use both an iPhone and a Blackberry, and the iphones don't cost 400 with a contract, they're as low as 100 actually, and my monthly cost is in the 80's.


----------



## 517group

I would say Black Berry 8350


----------



## 31b

well if you don't like your phone, you can always just do this in the end. heh.


----------



## TempestV

I've been thinking of picking up a smart phone. Right now I'm using a first gen Verizon G'z One that I've kept past a couple free upgrades because it works so well as a phone. However, my girlfriend picked up a BB, and I quickly realized how handy it was to have internet on your phone- quick access to an online phonebook, check product reviews before buying something, google maps, ect. A qwerty keypad would be nice too, since a lot of people my age seem to only communicate using text messages, and I hate typing on a phone. However, I don't want to replace my good phone with a junk phone in order to get internet. I was looking at the BB flip, since with the lexan case that they sell, it's about the same size as my current phone, which fits very well in the tool pocket on my Carhartts. Anyone have any experence with this phone? How good is the reception? My current phone can pull in signal when none of the other people around me have any service. 
Any other phones I might consider?


----------



## The Cali Ex-Pat

iPhone - I just got the 3Gs and it rocks. Internet speed is great wherever I go, map is excellent with the new GPS feature AND I bought a Motorola wireless bluetooth stereo headset - so I can listen to stuff, pause to accept calls, and then keep on listening, without taking my phone out of my pocket! Very cool. Also, Podcasts are great to listen to while working - they're free and there's one about just about any subject you can imagine. Pretty sure Apple is about to release a tablet too -- which will no doubt have some insanely great features.


----------



## bobbyho

4 months in with the Iphone 3GS and not one regret. One of the most important tools in my arsenal. I purchased the ElectricalPro app and now all the most important Code charts are in the phone, as well as electrical calculators. One less thing to carry in my briefcase (codebook has been reassigned to a shelf in the truck). Speed of the interet is no competition. Voice google for cut sheets to lighting manufacturers. Resolved a lighting design issue in about 6 seconds with it yesterday. Just my 2 cents worth. Once again, I did love my Curve but there is no comparison with the Iphone.


----------



## Chris G

I've had a BB for two years. I hate it more than any phone I have ever had. And I have had a lot of phones. I have three 20 somethings working with me, and they can't figure out how to use it either. It's okay for email, but oh my, if you ever press a wrong button and it goes into some funky mode, you will spend the next 1/2 hr getting it back to normal. Intuitive, it is not.

I will be switching to an iphone this month.


----------



## RemodelMania

I've had both and you will have to pry my iphone from my cold, dead fingers. it is so much better.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

Well so far my Blackberry has been working pretty good. The only advantages I can see over the iphone is improved e-mail, and it has a better camera. The only disadvantage so far is the voicemail, the iphones voicemail works way better. 

Chris I admit the learning curve is higher with the blackberry, but it's not that bad. Maybe it's just the older models that are difficult.


----------



## wallmaxx

KennMacMoragh said:


> Well so far my Blackberry has been working pretty good. The only advantages I can see over the iphone is improved e-mail, and it has a better camera. The only disadvantage so far is the voicemail, the iphones voicemail works way better.
> 
> Chris I admit the learning curve is higher with the blackberry, but it's not that bad. Maybe it's just the older models that are difficult.


Everyone says its better at email..how so?

I sync my email through mobileme as also my contacts and calendar....every computer I own is updated to the same status of information within seconds of a change or update. It is awesome.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

wallmaxx said:


> Everyone says its better at email..how so?
> 
> I sync my email through mobileme as also my contacts and calendar....every computer I own is updated to the same status of information within seconds of a change or update. It is awesome.


The mobileme is a nice set up, but did you know if you have a webpage and a service provider like godaddy.com, they can offer you that same service for cheaper. It works on either the iphone or blackberry. Godaddy told me it's harder to setup on the blackberry, but it's not much of a problem, just more steps.

Anyway with the emails, I've found some advantages the blackberry has is; e-mails go through faster, they give you a separate e-mail address just for the phone, I can set up multiple e-mail accounts, I like how it notifies me when I have an e-mail, better then how the iphone does it, someone on here claims blackberry's e-mails are encrypted. It's nice having the dedicated e-mail address for the phone itself, I find I can eliminate spam better that way by setting up my business e-mail which is hosted by my web page provider (godaddy.com) to forward right to the phones e-mail address. With the iphone, all I could manage to do was set up g-mail or yahoo, which gives me a ton of spam in each. And Apple doesn't bother to set up hotmail in their e-mail system, probably because they are still mad at microsoft for copying their windows idea 20 years ago, which I think is pretty ignorant. And with the iphone, a few times I've had the problem of sending an e-mail then having it take three hours to go through, blackberry will do it instantly every time.

There's still a few bugs I need to work out with my e-mail set up. I need to set up more accounts on it, and I want to arrange it so when I send an e-mail from my computer using my business e-mail, that it will show up in my sent items folder on my blackberry. It can all be done, just a matter of setting it up, the tech support for blackberry is really good too.


----------



## Mike Finley

Chris G said:


> I've had a BB for two years. I hate it more than any phone I have ever had. And I have had a lot of phones.


I was the same way. I just dumped my BB for the Google phone. My God what a different experience. Touch screen is the way to go. Very intuitive, with the Google phone you figure it all out very quickly compared to the BB. 

Visual voice mail too! :thumbsup:


----------



## BKFranks

I thought I had commented on this thread before, but I guess I didn't. I had a BB and it was an ok phone, but then it took a dump on me. The track ball stopped working and the battery life got so bad that it wouldn't even last 1 day at work. So I got the iPhone. Best phone ever. So many apps for free and so many little features to make every thing so easy. 

I only have one complaint with the iPhone and that is no Flash on the internet. So if a site uses Flash, you cant see it, which is pretty lame these days, but the phone is great otherwise and no way would I go back to the BB. It takes pretty good pictures too, so much so that I quit using my other camera.


----------



## MarkyMark

Mike Finley said:


> I was the same way. I just dumped my BB for the Google phone. My God what a different experience. Touch screen is the way to go. Very intuitive, with the Google phone you figure it all out very quickly compared to the BB.
> 
> Visual voice mail too! :thumbsup:


Are you talking about the Droid? I've been seriously considering upgrading to that as well.


----------



## Zinsco

BKFranks said:


> I only have one complaint with the iPhone and that is no Flash on the internet. So if a site uses Flash, you cant see it, which is pretty lame these days, but the phone is great otherwise and no way would I go back to the BB. It takes pretty good pictures too, so much so that I quit using my other camera.


Totally hit the nail on the head. The iPhone is awesome but since Apple makes Quicktime they won't put Flash on the iPhone. Flash has become the defacto standard, I wish Apple would surrender already. Otherwise, the iPhone is awesome.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

The voicemail is the only dumb thing I have noticed on the Blackberry, there's no visual for it, you have to call to sort through everything. But if you're comparing an old Blackberry to an iphone, that's not much of a comparison, it seems blackberry has improved quite a bit over the past two years.


----------



## brooklynite

I have been using the Android (TMobile G1) and I love it. I cant live without a physical keyboard so iPhone is a no for me. Plus the Gmail application and the search and google maps are native applications on the G1 so they work great.


----------



## Mike Finley

MarkyMark said:


> Are you talking about the Droid? I've been seriously considering upgrading to that as well.


My Touch 3G

http://www.t-mobilemytouch.com/3g-phone/360


I also love the voice options on this phone, does the I phone have those?

You can search the web by voice, dial contacts by voice, dial numbers by voice etc... and it actually freak'n works!


----------



## Zinsco

Mike Finley said:


> My Touch 3G
> 
> http://www.t-mobilemytouch.com/3g-phone/360
> 
> 
> I also love the voice options on this phone, does the I phone have those?


There's an app for that.
.
.
.


----------



## BKFranks

brooklynite said:


> I have been using the Android (TMobile G1) and I love it. I cant live without a physical keyboard so iPhone is a no for me. Plus the Gmail application and the search and google maps are native applications on the G1 so they work great.



I used to think that I would have a problem with not having a keyboard too. After I switched it took about a week to figure out how to type on the iPhone well. Now I have no problem. iPhone also has google maps. Google mobile app is a free download and you can simply talk and it will recognize what you say and search for it. Works every time. iPhone email does MS Exchange, Mobile ME, Gmail, YahooMail, AOL, pop3, etc. You can set it up for push or manual.

How do you get apps for blackberry? iPhone has the apps store so you can search for hundreds of thousands of programs right from the phone, download and install. You can also use iTunes.


----------



## Bone Saw

are you getting echo on the other partys end, i got the samsung impression and with the voice recog. on there is a bad echo on the other end


----------



## Bone Saw

now if iphone had a cm calculator app that would be badass


----------



## wallmaxx

Bone Saw said:


> now if iphone had a cm calculator app that would be badass


I'm working on one better than CM......the code writing and conversion from RPN is just killing my head.


----------



## BKFranks

Bone Saw said:


> now if iphone had a cm calculator app that would be badass


I have a carpenters calculator. Not as good as the construction master, but it does feet and inches, fractions, square feet, yards, and regular calculator functions. It was free so I didn't expect much. 

The pay version has a bunch of stuff including pitch, run/rise, rafter lengths, stair lengths, and a bunch of other stuff. Only $4.99. Carpenters Helper. If you have an iPhone, check it out.


----------



## Greg from K/W

Thats funny I can send word docs excel docs and pdf's to my bb and open them. I don't know wha tthe complaint is. Again games are bull crap My BB is a business tool I don't play games on it. So don't even talk to me about that. As far as Operating system you obviously aren't using the latest software. I can get the same things on my internet you can plus I can run script and java programs on my BB. Rim is the innovator and filled a niche market. With out Rim and its innovation none of the other companies would even be here. Who do you think HTC get hteir qwerty key boards from? Who do you think apple get push email from? RIM thats who. Its called licensing agreements. So ya can they improve sure everyone can. I hear bad things all the time about the I Phone. Don't think for a minute they don't have problems. BTW Who has the most market share? Rim. It will stay that way for a real long time because of their position. They take the pot shots and roll with it. Funny how an I phone user can't take them


----------



## 31b

Greg from K/W said:


> Thats funny I can send word docs excel docs and pdf's to my bb and open them. I don't know wha tthe complaint is. Again games are bull crap My BB is a business tool I don't play games on it. So don't even talk to me about that. As far as Operating system you obviously aren't using the latest software. I can get the same things on my internet you can plus I can run script and java programs on my BB. Rim is the innovator and filled a niche market. With out Rim and its innovation none of the other companies would even be here. Who do you think HTC get hteir qwerty key boards from? Who do you think apple get push email from? RIM thats who. Its called licensing agreements. So ya can they improve sure everyone can. I hear bad things all the time about the I Phone. Don't think for a minute they don't have problems. BTW Who has the most market share? Rim. It will stay that way for a real long time because of their position. They take the pot shots and roll with it. Funny how an I phone user can't take them


not trying to start an argument here, but you're quite misinformed. First off, _*I am* using the latest software_ on my BB Tour, version 5.0.0.484. It was just released a few weeks ago. It hasn't done anything innovative at all, beyond speed up a *very* sluggish Java based OS, which incidentally is another achilles heel of the BB.. Java.

RIM hasn't innovated anything in several years, and as for QWERTY keyboards, countless other makers have been using them for years too. Innovation is actually a virtual keyboard on a screen... that can change to what's needed at the moment (be it a number keypad, or international keyboard characters, etc.) HTC uses virtual keyboards on more of their phones now, not a conventional QWERTY physical one. Again.. innovation.. the next evolution..

As for "push", it's not licensed by RIM, and used on both Android/iPhone (and I believe WinMo too). As for market share, the iPhone is poised to overtake the existing BB numbers at it's current pace. 

It's not a question of hardware as I said, it's the software. RIM just released 5.x on their phones, and all it was, was were minor improvements that should have been in 4.x, and it took forever to get that release. The browser is one of the worst in all platforms currently available. 

RIM was an innovator in the 90's, and up through probably about 5 years ago. They haven't come up with anything new since then, all the phones are nearly the same, except for the Storm, which is still based on the same obsolete software. As I said, the only thing they do now, that is not currently equaled, is encrypted email communications (and as I said too, that's only a limitation of software innovation, nothing that couldn't be done on an Android or iPhone OS too.)


----------



## Greg from K/W

Who do you think invented Push email check your information. My wife works for them. Do any google search on it and find out. 

That is what licensing software and hardware means guys. You give another company the right to use it. QWERTY key boards where patented by rim before any had even heard of them. They where the first company to even think about using them on the first pager they ever made.

Its obvious you don't like them its to me a windows verses mac argument. Anyway we all like what we like. Makes no difference to me. Just please do some research before you say something isn't so. Ask anyone here in Waterloo and they know 10 people that work there.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Greg from K/W said:


> BTW Who has the most market share?


Symbian


----------



## Kent Whitten

Greg from K/W said:


> Who do you think invented Push email check your information


Thomas J. Campana, Jr. invented push email. Cost RIM $615 million.

You should check *your* information

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_J._Campana,_Jr.


----------



## WestwoodHomes

Droid. Never had an I-Phone, wanted one but apparently Verizon is not going to get them on their network and I am not switching to AT&T. I did have a Blackberry a while ago and that was good. Recently went to the new Droid and it is light years ahead of the BB. IMO


----------



## WestwoodHomes

BTW, I bought this from Ross Road Bags. Works great attached to my pouch. I have had it for about three weeks and it has virtually kept the phone dust free



http://www.rossroadbags.com/products.php?sku=5068


----------



## WestwoodHomes

Bad link


----------



## 31b

Greg from K/W said:


> Who do you think invented Push email check your information. My wife works for them. Do any google search on it and find out.
> 
> That is what licensing software and hardware means guys. You give another company the right to use it. QWERTY key boards where patented by rim before any had even heard of them. They where the first company to even think about using them on the first pager they ever made.
> 
> Its obvious you don't like them its to me a windows verses mac argument. Anyway we all like what we like. Makes no difference to me. Just please do some research before you say something isn't so. Ask anyone here in Waterloo and they know 10 people that work there.


look dude... you didn't read what I said before... they innovated in the 90's and through prob about 2005 or so... they haven't done anything since. _Period!_ 
Everyone else has evolved since... light-years ahead, and they haven't innovated crap... they've left their products sitting in time.. stuck in 2005, while it's 2010. 

Innovation is constant evolution... sitting on your laurels is just a recipe for going out of business. 

It's not an issue of me not liking them, I've had many blackberry phones over the years, and I loved them back then... but it's just fact... they've dropped the ball.. plain and simple. They're no longer the old de facto standard.


----------



## Greg from K/W

framerman said:


> Thomas J. Campana, Jr. invented push email. Cost RIM $615 million.
> 
> You should check *your* information
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_J._Campana,_Jr.



LOL Your funny a settlement does not mean that idiot invented it. IT was in Rims best interest to settle that. Do some research into that idiot and you will find out he is nothing but a patent troll. He has no product to speak of no deviced at all. Sure he partnered up with good technologies but where are they now? Really do more digging and you will find that the U.S. patent agency threw out everyone of his patents. Yet the judge ignored them. So who really invented it? Funny how the U.S. media never mentions that. Wikipediea is no where near a reliable source for that information you should know better than that.

Here read this one about patent system abuse in your country.

This one by MOney magazine shows NTP's Patents where thrown out and made invalid. Yet the judge ignored the agency. WHo got paid off?

*http://money.cnn.com/2006/03/03/technology/rimm_ntp/

http://news.techworld.com/mobile-wireless/3913/patent-office-weakens-ntps-blackberry-patent-case/

http://www.oreillynet.com/onjava/blog/2005/12/patents_in_ntp_inc_v_research.html

*The only reason RIM was forced to settle is that the judge would not listen to them or the patent office. He should have been shot for his ignorance.You are funny though thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Greg from K/W

hew don't count RIM out of the party yet they have tricks up their sleeve believe me. When they come out every one will go WOW. Why didn't we think of that.


----------



## swade

Its funny how attached and protective we all get over our phones. 

My simpleminded opinion- 

The Droid is a fun phone, bought one for my wife (she returned it because her hair would mess with the proximity sensor and she would constantly mute or hang up on people) and that was one fast phone. I loved how integrated everything was.

Our owner has an iPhone and loves it although he uses it mostly for the phone of all things.

I like my Bold, it does what I need it to do. Nothing more, nothing less. I can multitask, open any doc that I need to and it keeps me connected everywhere. Sure other phones are as capable, I just like how my blackberry does it.

The bashing is pointless imo because we are all as different as our phones. I do wish my Blackberry had the CM app:notworthy. My one reccomendation is to pick your carrier, then your phone. An iPhone / Bold / Droid is useless if you have problems connecting to the network.

That being said,, those who have a Blackberry and had issues:

Blackberry users who need IMAP (Email) check out the just released BES Express....its a free version of the outrageously expensive BES and did I mention that its fee??:thumbup:

The BB Browser is god-aweful, try Opera or Bolt. Also, there are a couple of phones out now and more comming that will support the new openGL browser in development. If memory serves the iphone uses openGL so thats promising.

Kenn, which map/navigator are you trying to use?


----------



## Greg from K/W

It did take me alittle while to get used to the browser. I admit it isn't the greatest. I am loyal to it though as my wife works there. So am I jaded yup and proud of it LOL


----------



## wallmaxx

iPhone does whatever I CHOOSE to have it do.

Now that makes it one of my most valuable tools. I can do any business related task with ease, and then hand it off to my 5 year old to keep him busy playing Jelly Car while we drive somewhere. 

I am so digitally integrated with the iPhone, mac, virtual PC that I doubt any other phone will ever compete - and who needs flash.......the experts say it is too vulnerable to attack.


Wot weee have ear.......is a geek fight.....goo goo.:clap:


----------



## Solar Control

*replace your Stiletto...*

Even without a dog in this fight I humbly suggest a look at this FT video. Early in the video they show a cell phone that may be the most rugged mobile phone currently being sold.


----------



## 31b

Solar Control said:


> Even without a dog in this fight I humbly suggest a look at this FT video. Early in the video they show a cell phone that may be the most rugged mobile phone currently being sold.


wow!!  that screen is amazing! :notworthy


----------



## ApgarNJ

i can't use a fancy phone like that. I have the GZone (original one) and that thing is still going after 3-4 years of use. i have never gotten this much use out of a phone. other than replacing the battery, I haven't done a thing to it. and it' only on it's second battery.

i know it's not great for email etc. but if i get wrapped up on the internet while trying to make money, then I will be distracted and not get as much done
I do have my office line as a cell phone to save landline charges as it was our second line.. it costs a lot less each month . i may upgrade the freebee cell phone they gave me since it's my third line with verizon. when verizon gets the iphone in the summer. I may get that for my office line and keep it in my truck in the event i need to email or look something up while at work. 

i see no need for a dedicated land line office phone anymore. it was costing me like 50 bucks a month just to have the office landline and it was only 10 bucks more a month to add it to my verizon acct. 

i have an ipod touch i got as a gift and i love it. so i am not sure i'd go with a black berry. my fingers are too big for those small keys, that would bug me.


----------



## ApgarNJ

Last I heard, Verizon is getting the Iphone this summer. unless something has fallen through since I read the info. they dropped the ball originally as Apple came to them first for the iphone launch and verizon wasn't interested because it wasn't on their platform.
i bet they wish they had.


----------



## wallmaxx

Who says the iPhone isn't rugged?

When I am framing I wear it clipped to the neck of my t-shirt inside an OtterBox case. I wrap the buds one time around my neck and its "go time."

If I was a seamstress, I would sew a mono-bra for it so I wouldn't stretch out my shirt collars. Call it the iMoob...or the iBra. Good thing I don't know how to run a sewing machine.:w00t:

I have zero complaints with the iPhone, and I am still finding new ways to integrate its usefulness into every day.


----------



## WestwoodHomes

ApgarNJ said:


> Last I heard, Verizon is getting the Iphone this summer. unless something has fallen through since I read the info. they dropped the ball originally as Apple came to them first for the iphone launch and verizon wasn't interested because it wasn't on their platform.
> i bet they wish they had.


When I got my Droid a few weeks ago from Verizon, I had originally just went there to talk to them about the i-phone. Based on what the salesman told me, I have know this salesman for a while so he was not just trying to make a sale, Verizon is probably not going to get the i-phone. They were trying to work out a deal with Apple but, Apple not only wants money for the phones they want a percentage of every contract issued on the i-phone. Verizon's position is that we will gladly pay you for the phone but you are not getting any percentage of the contract. So unless Apple backs down it probably wont happen. Now that Verizon has the Droid and soon Nexus One they don't really need Apple. 

Personally I like my Droid but would much rather have had the i-phone. Android is a good platform but Apple is much more stable and has more flexibility. Just my opinion


----------



## MALCO.New.York

WestwoodHomes said:


> Personally I like my Droid but would much rather have had the i-phone. Android is a good platform but *Apple is much more stable *and has more flexibility. Just my opinion



Wrong!!!

PERIOD!


----------



## 31b

WestwoodHomes said:


> When I got my Droid a few weeks ago from Verizon, I had originally just went there to talk to them about the i-phone. Based on what the salesman told me, I have know this salesman for a while so he was not just trying to make a sale, Verizon is probably not going to get the i-phone. They were trying to work out a deal with Apple but, Apple not only wants money for the phones they want a percentage of every contract issued on the i-phone. Verizon's position is that we will gladly pay you for the phone but you are not getting any percentage of the contract. So unless Apple backs down it probably wont happen. Now that Verizon has the Droid and soon Nexus One they don't really need Apple.
> 
> Personally I like my Droid but would much rather have had the i-phone. Android is a good platform but Apple is much more stable and has more flexibility. Just my opinion


they also have another competing product called "vcast" that would be a conflict of interest with the iTunes Store, and VZW didn't want to let go of that. 

It's still their loss though, the sales/rentals numbers on iTunes blow the doors off Vcast's...they could have worked out a deal for a cut of the stuff bought over the air too.


----------



## WestwoodHomes

MALCO.New.York said:


> Wrong!!!
> 
> PERIOD!


Again, I said it was just my opinion. I have never owned and i-phone, several people I know have them so I have fooled with them a bit. I do however own several other Apple products. I have two i-mac's in my home, one for my children and one in my office and my wife uses a mac book. After owning several pc's by dell, gateway, lenova, etc. I can offer a solid review of the Apple based platforms. And again in my opinion they are far superior. Never had one crash or so much as burp.


----------



## WestwoodHomes

31b said:


> they also have another competing product called "vcast" that would be a conflict of interest with the iTunes Store, and VZW didn't want to let go of that.
> 
> It's still their loss though, the sales/rentals numbers on iTunes blow the doors off Vcast's...they could have worked out a deal for a cut of the stuff bought over the air too.


I agree I would love to see Verizon hook up with Apple. And Apple is smart, I have an i-pod which is great but there system is closed, I can't find any way to get music from my i-tunes to my droid. Let me rephrase that, songs that I uploaded to i-tunes I can move around but not purchased music. Vcast is not even close to i-tunes. Actually the Droid comes with something called Amazon MP3 installed on it which is a joke compared to i-tunes


----------



## MALCO.New.York

WestwoodHomes said:


> Again, I said it was just my opinion. I have never owned and i-phone, several people I know have them so I have fooled with them a bit. I do however own several other Apple products. I have two i-mac's in my home, one for my children and one in my office and my wife uses a mac book. After owning several pc's by dell, gateway, lenova, etc. I can offer a solid review of the Apple based platforms. And again in my opinion they are far superior. Never had one crash or so much as burp.



I have had 9 iPhunes...............

I smashed most of them!!!



Why?

Because they do the best of "all phones" (except the droid-based units), but OFTEN just "say NO!! I do NOT feel like doing what I should!!!!"

Hence my propensity for destroying them!!


----------



## ApgarNJ

i checked out the droid. i'd rather have the iphone. verizon is stupid. if they want to sell millions of iphones, then they should agree to what apple wants. apple is the one who developed the revolutionary phone that changed how phones were created these days. should they not be given some compensation ? imo. verizon is so freakin greedy and it's that greed that kept them from landing the original exclusive rights that ATT got 5 years ago. it was a mistake then, and it will be a huge business mistake if they don't make the deal work.


----------



## ApgarNJ

iphones aren't going to hold up in rough construction areas. for salesmen or guys who want to leave their phone in the truck that might work.

when my work cell is ready to get replaced, i will get the new "rock"

VCAST is junk, verizon should scrap it. people buying an iphone would expect to get itunes as it's the best out there. i don't know anyone who actually pays money for that crap vcast. verizon should just allow the iphone only to not have to carry vcast. ATT didn't have any issues letting apple run their own platform on the iphone. verizon obviously has some very stubborn people working in the high up positions and they are really missing out if they don't get the iphone. i know of a lot of people who want to go back to verizon and have the iphone the sales numbers would far outweigh any issues with vcast.


----------



## WestwoodHomes

ApgarNJ said:


> i checked out the droid. i'd rather have the iphone. verizon is stupid. if they want to sell millions of iphones, then they should agree to what apple wants. apple is the one who developed the revolutionary phone that changed how phones were created these days. should they not be given some compensation ? imo. verizon is so freakin greedy and it's that greed that kept them from landing the original exclusive rights that ATT got 5 years ago. it was a mistake then, and it will be a huge business mistake if they don't make the deal work.


The Droid is a good phone don't get me wrong and Google is on the right track with Android. The phone is serving the purpose I got it for and that is making my business easier to run while on the job. I wanted the i-phone for several reasons and the main one was being able to integrate it with all of my other Apple products. But until one of them gives in I will stick with what I have.


----------



## Fence

blackberry over iphone for business purposes.


----------



## noahweb

just traded in my BB for the iphone. Never been happier.

I use it for work and personal.

The iphone does what the blackberry wishes it could do


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Just get the Otterbox for the iphone.

Yeah its a 50 dollar case but, I don't care what I am doing my phone still looks brand new when I take it out of the case.


----------



## Magnettica

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just get the Otterbox for the iphone.
> 
> Yeah its a 50 dollar case but, I don't care what I am doing my phone still looks brand new when I take it out of the case.


Took a but of getting used to but the Otter Box is definitely construction-friendly.


----------



## Magnettica

Credit card app for invoicing with the iPhone: clickity-click, click


----------



## ContractorChris

Both phones are great, it's all in your personal taste. I have a Palm Pre through Sprint. It's multitasking abilities are unparalleled in the smart phone world at the moment and it's a lot cheaper month to month then an iPhone. If you need to stay with AT&T then out of the 2 I'd go with a Blackberry Bold or Tour. The iPhone has a good amount of awesome tools too, but the Blackberries feel more rugged in my hand. Just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## garabar

The e-mail application on the Blackberry is the best hands down, but overall can you really beat an iPhone? Tough question. If you need PTT Blackberry on the Sprint Network is the way to go in my opinion - that's what we use.

--------------
Roof Repair West Palm Beach


----------



## 31b

garabar said:


> The e-mail application on the Blackberry is the best hands down, but overall can you really beat an iPhone? Tough question. If you need PTT Blackberry on the Sprint Network is the way to go in my opinion - that's what we use.


i grossly disagree there. the only thing the BB does that the iPhone can't on email, is have a unified mailbox view (multiple email accounts showing in one list), otherwise the iPhone blows the doors off the berry.

why? no email truncating, the rendering HTML is true... no comparison to the BB even, and while there is no unified mailbox view (yet), you can very much more easily see subfolders and move mail between them over IMAP. It's just a better experience, overall. 

As for the 8350i on Sprint.. 
It's unfortunately all you have on the Nextel network, but iDEN sucks for transmitting data.. Actually, sucks is putting it nice... The iDEN is considerably slower than dialup (small fraction of it i might add), which is also a fractional difference to EDGE or 1XRTT even. The iDEN network (what Nextel uses) was meant for PTT... it excels at that, and it's the best at instant walkie-talkie use... but that's where it ends. 

Beyond that... the 8350i is "ok", the screen isn't be best either, nor is the processor and the OS is way behind... one of (or the) last still needing an update across the platform line.


----------



## garabar

*User experience*



31b said:


> i grossly disagree there. the only thing the BB does that the iPhone can't on email, is have a unified mailbox view (multiple email accounts showing in one list), otherwise the iPhone blows the doors off the berry.



It may be a user preference thing...I have a hard time with the mail application on my Mac too. I can't help but feel that the simplicity of the BB mail interface works better for me though I love the all around experience of the iPhone.

*** Update - I am an iPhone convert. Just want to put that out there

--------------------
Roofing Florida


----------



## BMAN

The Blackberry calender is more business like than the others, it also syncs with your PC desktop calender very quickly. I will do all my call backs in front of my PC and make appts in outlook. Then I plug phone in and they all transfer. Thats a kick ass feature. Also I hooked it up to google sync and in our busy season when someone else is answering phones they can put the appt in outloook and 15 minutes later its on my phone no matter where I am. The others don't do that from what I hear. I use the TOUR which has a great camera compared to the curve. (if you set the light setting correctly.)


----------



## 31b

BMAN said:


> The Blackberry calender is more business like than the others, it also syncs with your PC desktop calender very quickly. I will do all my call backs in front of my PC and make appts in outlook. Then I plug phone in and they all transfer. Thats a kick ass feature. Also I hooked it up to google sync and in our busy season when someone else is answering phones they can put the appt in outloook and 15 minutes later its on my phone no matter where I am. *The others don't do that from what I hear.* I use the TOUR which has a great camera compared to the curve. (if you set the light setting correctly.)


yep, they sure do, even instantly over the air, instead of waiting 15 mins or whatever for the google sync. No cables required. 

The iPhone doesn't have a camera flash currently, but it does embed GPS information to pictures taken, unlike the BB.


----------



## wallmaxx

ApgarNJ said:


> iphones aren't going to hold up in rough construction areas. for salesmen or guys who want to leave their phone in the truck that might work.


I have to disagree with you. The iPhone is plenty rugged. It just takes a little thinking.

1. I put it in a rugged case.
2. I clip it to my neck and wrap the cord one time around my neck to keep it out of the way.
3. Make and receive calls all day - hands free. And if you're really smart. Establish mobile wi-fi and streamcast all kinds of audio input other than whatever you copied onto your phone. Sometimes its fun to listen to the police scanner from Hawaii or whatever.

I frame (when actually working) and do remodel. My phone is configured like this everyday. Rain - dust - sun. 

Unless I take up mud wrestling I don't think I can be any more tough on a phone...its a champ.


----------

